# The One-Eyed Monster



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

Greetings Gentlemen! I have a question that only you can answer. This is something I have wondered about for a long time but never had any men to ask. 

A long time ago in a land far far away, I used to cam chat with heavy metal heads who happen to be mostly men. Any time flirtation would arise, almost all of them would stand and show me their penis. If there was no cam, I got penis pics via email. Keep in mind these were unsolicited penis pics. I was bummed because I was seriously there to discuss metal and find new bands!!! Needless to say, I stopped chatting and put away the web cam. 

Tonight I was watching TO CATCH A PREDATOR where these pervs get busted chatting and setting up dates for sex with minors. Every one of these ghouls would send the decoy pics of their junk. 

Now I realize not every man does this, but I just wanted to know why men do this. What do they think they will get out of it? Have any of you ever done this? Do men think that if they show me their penis that I will show them my boobs? Tit for tat (pun intended).

And please understand, I respect the penis, I love the feel of the penis inside me, but pics of stranger's d!cks do not turn on most women.

Any insight would be wonderful. Thanks for reading through this guys! I look forward to your answers!!!


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

I hate to open with very suspicious sounding "I have a friend" but the truth is I have never done this nor would it strike me as a great idea. I'm just not a huge fan of rejection.

But some of those men are simply exhibitionists and the very fact of you looking at their penis accomplishes what they want, but I think part of the answer is relates to age old question

"Why do guys use stupid or gross pickup lines?" and the really short answer is "Because they work".

When I mean "work" they don't work to meet great friends or marriage partners (usually) but they do work for casual sex and that is what they want.

This is what noticed when I used to hang out with a couple of acquaintances who have sex lives which bordered on sexual addiction. Guys like that are unfazed by rejection. They are looking for casual sex. If you are offended they move on. There are lots of women looking for casual sex. Some are obvious, but many are not. This is the quick way they find each other. 

One of those guys used to meet women on those telephone chat lines. He had two greeting messages, one was honest and decent and the other was gross and obscene. The second message generated some angry responses but it also generated lots of positive ones. The first message was mostly just ignored.

Please understand that this is not a recommendation. But I am going to guess that many of those metal heads have met with success with that approach and none of your female friends would admit to responding positively.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't get it either


but then again, I'm afraid they will laugh if show them


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

I'd not draw too many conclusions about men in general from your small sampling of 'metal head' losers who are into 'cam chat'.

Why? you ask? Because thats the best they can do... and they think it is 'awesome' and in their minds 'sexy'... though they dont know what sexy actually means. Sort of reminds me of Beavis and Buthead cartoons. Nimrod mouthbreathing knuckledraggers and insecure, overcompensating douchbags that think that flashing their little wee-wee's makes them look manly and confident - when in fact it makes them look stupid and desperate.

And dont even get me started on TV shows that get ratings by focusing on the worst samples of humanity that they can scrape off the bottom of the genetic heap. Its not entertainment, it is total garbage.

Other than that, I have no strong opinions on the matter.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

endlessgrief said:


> Greetings Gentlemen! I have a question that only you can answer. This is something I have wondered about for a long time but never had any men to ask.
> 
> A long time ago in a land far far away, I used to cam chat with heavy metal heads who happen to be mostly men. Any time flirtation would arise, almost all of them would stand and show me their penis. If there was no cam, I got penis pics via email. Keep in mind these were unsolicited penis pics. I was bummed because I was seriously there to discuss metal and find new bands!!! Needless to say, I stopped chatting and put away the web cam.
> 
> ...


Lol!!!

I've had wallets made of mine!

I'm afraid nowadays if I DON'T give a woman a picture of my penis fairly quickly, she'll assume I'm just not interested!!!

Honestly though - I don't have a webcam and have NEVER taken that kind of pic of myself.

When I found evidence that my ex wife was having cyber affairs behind my back - I noticed how common this was. Many men's profile pics showed their "junk" instead of their face.

I'm guessing with so many guys taking this approach, it must work some percent of the time. If nothing else, it cuts out the awkward "what you wanna talk about" part of chatting.


----------



## Unhappy2011 (Dec 28, 2011)

I am always shocked by apparently how common this is and then embarrassed for my gender when it comes up.

I can only assume they do it as a form of exhibitionism. 

I shudder when women generalize all men by the actions of a few losers and pervs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

nice777guy said:


> When I found evidence that my ex wife was having cyber affairs behind my back - I noticed how common this was. Many men's profile pics showed their "junk" instead of their face.
> 
> I'm guessing with so many guys taking this approach, it must work some percent of the time. If nothing else, it cuts out the awkward "what you wanna talk about" part of chatting.


There's voyeur in all of us, but there's no way a profile pic of a penis is going to attract a woman. A pic of a vagina certainly isnt going to attract me. I want to see a face and body.

So many men are obsessed with sending penis pics because so many men think women are obsessed with penis size. So if they've got a big one they're shooting pics around to show it off, and if they don't they're sending fake pics for fear of embarrassment.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> Lol!!!
> 
> I've had wallets made of mine!
> 
> ...


Only for the real young ones NG... too young for you old man.

I'm thinking if it works it must just be a "bod boy" thing, or else just desperate losers (sometimes I can't tell the two apart, I guess one group has a better success rate).

I guess if you are on a adult sex-specific personals site this kind of thing would be expected. I've never posted a pic of my junk anywhere for anyone.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

My husband had pics of his junk up on sexsearch sites, and he emailed it around too. When I asked him why, he said he didn't know, but I think there were a couple of reasons. One was that he saw all the other guys on those sites doing it and he figured it was just what one did when trolling for sex. And I also think that when guys do go looking for dirty secret sex, some honestly do think that women want to see the merchandise before buying. Guys are pretty penis-centric - it starts when they're about 2 days old - and most of them are pretty proud of little johnnie I think.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

People treat others the way they wish to be treated.

Of course they send you pics of their junk. They wanted to see yours.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Lon said:


> Only for the real young ones NG... too young for you old man.
> 
> I'm thinking if it works it must just be a "bod boy" thing, or else just desperate losers (sometimes I can't tell the two apart, I guess one group has a better success rate).
> 
> I guess if you are on a adult sex-specific personals site this kind of thing would be expected. I've never posted a pic of my junk anywhere for anyone.


So - what am I supposed to do with all these "wallet" shots?

Hope - was your H trolling for "Cyber" sex, or were these real hook-up type sites?


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> ... Guys are pretty penis-centric - it starts when they're about 2 days old - and most of them are pretty proud of little johnnie I think.


laughing. :smthumbup: It is hard to deny. 


...but using 'johnnie' as a pickup line is pretty lame... you must agree.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> Hope - was your H trolling for "Cyber" sex, or were these real hook-up type sites?


Both.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

nice777guy said:


> Lol!!!
> 
> I've had wallets made of mine!


dang, i've heard of alligator skin 

i might could squezze out a credit card holder, maybe


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

okeydokie said:


> dang, i've heard of alligator skin
> 
> i might could squezze out a credit card holder, maybe


PICTURES!!! Wallet sized PICTURES to hand out to girls that I meet in real life!

(And this is what happens when you have to explain a joke...)


Hope - was just curious. I didn't know if guys would be that forward when the potential to meet up with a person was there. I could see how hiding behind a keyboard would make someone a bit bolder than they would be if things had a chance to get real. Guess I was wrong...


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

nice777guy said:


> PICTURES!!! Wallet sized PICTURES to hand out to girls that I meet in real life!
> 
> (And this is what happens when you have to explain a joke...)
> 
> ...


oooohhhhhhhh, my bad


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

Unhappy2011 said:


> I am always shocked by apparently how common this is and then embarrassed for my gender when it comes up.
> 
> I can only assume they do it as a form of exhibitionism.
> 
> ...


I in no way am generalizing about all men. Most men are decent and respectful. That being said, as a man, I was hoping you could tell me why you think some men do this. So far I have gotten some good answers.


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

Lionelhutz said:


> I hate to open with very suspicious sounding "I have a friend" but the truth is I have never done this nor would it strike me as a great idea. I'm just not a huge fan of rejection.
> 
> But some of those men are simply exhibitionists and the very fact of you looking at their penis accomplishes what they want, but I think part of the answer is relates to age old question
> 
> ...


Thank you! What you said made lots of sense. I never took into account that men showing their privates actually worked on some girls. Now I know. Egads, what must these women be like? I was never one for casual sex so I really have no idea how people hook up for sex. I learn something new every day!


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

anotherguy said:


> I'd not draw too many conclusions about men in general from your small sampling of 'metal head' losers who are into 'cam chat'.
> 
> Why? you ask? Because thats the best they can do... and they think it is 'awesome' and in their minds 'sexy'... though they dont know what sexy actually means. Sort of reminds me of Beavis and Buthead cartoons. Nimrod mouthbreathing knuckledraggers and insecure, overcompensating douchbags that think that flashing their little wee-wee's makes them look manly and confident - when in fact it makes them look stupid and desperate.
> 
> ...


Great answer! You my friend are hilarious, and I really needed the laugh.


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> There's voyeur in all of us, but there's no way a profile pic of a penis is going to attract a woman. A pic of a vagina certainly isnt going to attract me. I want to see a face and body.
> 
> So many men are obsessed with sending penis pics because so many men think women are obsessed with penis size. So if they've got a big one they're shooting pics around to show it off, and if they don't they're sending fake pics for fear of embarrassment.


That's another thing that puzzled me. If these guys had an anaconda in their pants, they would want to show it off. It may be skeevy, but I understand that. It's basically all they have since they haven't learned how to communicate verbally.

But most of the pics were of tiny mushrooms. Is that guts or plain stupidity?


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

endlessgrief said:


> Thank you! What you said made lots of sense. I never took into account that men showing their privates actually worked on some girls. Now I know. Egads, what must these women be like? I was never one for casual sex so I really have no idea how people hook up for sex. I learn something new every day!


I'm not about casual sex at all. (and sometimes my lady parts hate me for all the neglect post marriage) 

but if you really need to send me a picture of your junk, have at it. I will gladly put on my golden troll gloves and make you regret being born a guy.

it keeps things interesting, and it has amounted to me having preferences on what mens "junk" looks like, because man, there are some really scary looking "monsters" out there


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

CLucas976 said:


> but if you really need to send me a picture of your junk, have at it. *I will gladly put on my golden troll gloves and make you regret being born a guy.*


WHAT ARE GOLDEN TROLL GLOVES?!?!?! 



CLucas976 said:


> it keeps things interesting, and it has amounted to me having preferences on what mens "junk" looks like, because man, there are some really scary looking "monsters" out there


So - I'm confused - do you want the pics - or not?!?!?


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

Broncos Fan said:


> My wife went through a phase of doing the online chatting thing, usually on dating sites, wanting some sort of romantic interaction I guess. We'd briefly split up. What surprised her firstly was how many men wanted fully nude photos and videos from her right away. Second was what you describe, most men needing to send pictures of their junk as some sort of enticement or come on. It did nothing for her and I couldn't explain why they did that either, but it was pretty universal even when she hadn't sent anything to that particular man. Maybe we men just figure that if we like nude women so much, women must want to look at us that way too, though it doesn't necessarily work that way.


Real men know how to make love to a woman's MIND. That is what gets us every time. Perhaps these losers never learned how to talk to women and they figure "hey, monkey's do it at the zoo, perhaps I will try that too!"


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

What are golden troll gloves?


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> WHAT ARE GOLDEN TROLL GLOVES?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> So - I'm confused - do you want the pics - or not?!?!?


you know how right before a disney/pixar film they have those funny little pixar shorts?

Its like that. Not needed, not asked for, not even what you were intending on watching, but random comedic relief to make your popcorn that much better.

golden troll gloves are what happens when I crack my knuckles and attack the keyboard forcing at least on individual out of a chat/forum etc. they just appear magically, like the game.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

CLucas976 said:


> you know how right before a disney/pixar film they have those funny little pixar shorts?
> 
> Its like that. Not needed, not asked for, not even what you were intending on watching, but random comedic relief to make your popcorn that much better.
> 
> golden troll gloves are what happens when I crack my knuckles and attack the keyboard forcing at least on individual out of a chat/forum etc. they just appear magically, like the game.


All I know is my testicles never rolled back up into my body while watching any Pixar intro!


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

endlessgrief said:


> Greetings Gentlemen! I have a question that only you can answer. This is something I have wondered about for a long time but never had any men to ask.
> 
> A long time ago in a land far far away, I used to cam chat with heavy metal heads who happen to be mostly men. Any time flirtation would arise, almost all of them would stand and show me their penis. If there was no cam, I got penis pics via email. Keep in mind these were unsolicited penis pics. I was bummed because I was seriously there to discuss metal and find new bands!!! Needless to say, I stopped chatting and put away the web cam.
> 
> ...


I don't know why they would do it unless they really think they're turning someone on by it. I can't tell you much about motivation. You can probably guess, no, I've never done that. My best guess would be that they are hoping to get some reciprocation, or get some kind of comment on what they have.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Brandon,the guy from Big Brother is still trying to explain why he did it,to his fiance Rachel.That could be the reason for her pee'd off attitude on the Amazing Race!


----------



## heavensangel (Feb 12, 2012)

Maybe guys doing this are looking for you to send 'beads' Lol!!!!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

heavensangel said:


> Maybe guys doing this are looking for you to send 'beads' Lol!!!!


LOL


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> So - I'm confused - do you want the pics - or not?!?!?


I'd say yes i do want pics, as you might as well see what is being offered on the table.



endlessgrief said:


> Real men know how to make love to a woman's MIND.


So if a guy ****s well the mind will follow.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

The practice seems utterly pointless, juvenile, exhibitionist, and quite honestly ... pathetic.

Strikes me as the sort of thing that a few guys afraid to leave the house and actually interact with REAL people decided would be cool ... and thus ... it infected the collective cyber-minds of other men with little to no social intercourse skills.

"Maybe if I send her a picture, she'll actually want it ..."

Sounds like a real winning strategy for _imagining_ women having sex with you, instead of actually doing something about finding a woman to have sex with you. 

It's d!ck spam ...


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

As my wife says, ****s are ugly as sin. They are built for pleasure, not aesthetics. So sending her a penis pic wouldn't do anything for her.

The term "bumping the uglies" was coined for a reason.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

endlessgrief said:


> Real men know how to make love to a woman's MIND.


There is nothing sexier than mental stimulation. ;-)


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Deejo said:


> It's d!ck spam ...


EXACTLY!!!

But you know why we still have spam?

Its cheap - its easy - and once in a blue freakin' moon IT WORKS!

As common as it is - there must be some type of response rate that makes it worth their while to keep doing this!

Sadly (I can chuckle about it a bit now) - but I think my Ex was attracted to this kind of spam.

If she wanted to have cyber sex behind my back for a cheap thrill - why waste her time getting to know "Ron Burgandy" when she's got someone sending her a pic of what APPEARS to be Ron JEREMY! Only you can't see his face because he's lying down and its hidden behind his huge C0CK!

Any other questions I can help you folks with today?


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

maybe these guys think that even if 300 women reject this behavior, just one may find it exciting and want to pursue..hell if i know


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

okeydokie said:


> maybe these guys think that even if 300 women reject this behavior, just one may find it exciting and want to pursue..hell if i know


That's how spam works!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

The term penis spam makes me shudder.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Amplexor said:


> The term penis spam makes me shudder.


No more sending the kids to the mailbox!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

nice777guy said:


> No more sending the kids to the mailbox!


I was thinking more about the actual contents of the can.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Amplexor said:


> I was thinking more about the actual contents of the can.


Ewww....


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

Spam sandwich! Sorry guys.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

AFEH said:


> Spam sandwich! Sorry guys.


 :rofl:  :scratchhead: :lol:


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm too short and fat to be sending pictures of myself....

I kid I kid. But seriously I've never done this cause it just seems creepy.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

okeydokie said:


> dang, i've heard of alligator skin
> 
> i might could squezze out a credit card holder, maybe


That cracked me up.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh Puh-lease!
I have a 40 y/o friend who looks 30. She is very outgoing and beautiful - and a gym a holic.
She is single, and she gets many, many young men attracted to her. Great looking guys who are mostly normal looking young men, educated, attractive, professional types....

The younger set not only send photos (like it is nothing), but videos of themselves. She cracks up -- but I told her I would dial 911 if I ever got such a text.

Believe me - it is as common as rain now. She says that people post this in their online dating profiles, now (pictures on request)

I am 46 (sigh) and have been married about one million years. I can not beleive how this is so accepted- now.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jan 19, 2012)

(Also, the dudes don't know, but she shows these at "gals night out" for some hilarity... oh harde- har- har....)


----------



## Bluemoon1 (Mar 29, 2012)

I might be wrong here, but I have always thought that women did not look at the penis the way men look at their body parts, or are women just saying this


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Bluemoon1 said:


> I might be wrong here, but I have always thought that women did not look at the penis the way men look at their body parts, or are women just saying this


Difficult to say.

My wife says she doesn't find penises visually attractive or appealing. However, one night a year or so ago, she was out with some friends, was texting she was bored to tears and I joked back that I could liven things up for her by sending pics of mine. She said to do it, and confirmed that she'd really like me to. I got quite a positive reaction. So much so, that I do it at random times (when, of course, I know the odds of anyone else happening to see are slim to none). She likes the spontaneity of the pics...that she still gets me worked up like that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Grayson said:


> ...that she still gets me worked up like that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


i think this is more what they like, rather than the pic of the penis its self.
lets them know you are thinking of them and it excites you which in turn excites them.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

This year's Christmas cards - put a little tinsel and a bow on it!


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

hmmmm...am I the only woman who will admit....ah well, never mind. You guys wouldn't believe it anyway.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

My wife has explicitly stated that this kind of activity is disgusting and would never turn her on. And yet, when she was in her wayward period, she was asking for guys to send pics of them to her.

Riddle me that...


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

COguy said:


> My wife has explicitly stated that this kind of activity is disgusting and would never turn her on. And yet, when she was in her wayward period, she was asking for guys to send pics of them to her.
> 
> Riddle me that...


My Ex was doing the same. As someone above suggested - it may have had more to do with the thrill of being "naughty" than the actual pics themselves.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

im betting more women like looking at da junk than we are led to believe


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

okeydokie said:


> im betting more women like looking at da junk than we are led to believe


 I'd bet that your bet is right.


----------



## Bluemoon1 (Mar 29, 2012)

I guess it's one of those things that women will never say in public, it's a bit like the "Does Size matter debate" I am still none the wiser, ask any women in public and you get a resounding NO! But I have heard whispers that in private it's a resounding YES, apparently it's something to do with Ladies not wanting to appear shallow


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Bluemoon1 said:


> I guess it's one of those things that women will never say in public, it's a bit like the "Does Size matter debate" I am still none the wiser, ask any women in public and you get a resounding NO! But I have heard whispers that in private it's a resounding YES, apparently it's something to do with Ladies not wanting to appear shallow


LOL...its nothing to do with being shallow, its just not what's considered to be proper. I've never pretended to be proper so as much as you guys like looking at womens breasts and so on...any woman with an ounce of sexuality in her appreciates the image of a nice hard d*ck. Some of us are just more open about it than others.


----------



## tokn (Sep 9, 2011)

Alrights boys so you have it, time to change our avatars to pictures of our junk lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

tokn said:


> Alrights boys so you have it, time to change our avatars to pictures of our junk lol!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Giddy Up!! LOL...j/k...we'll all get banned for that


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Mrs. T said:


> Giddy Up!! LOL...j/k...we'll all get banned for that


Might be a way to keep women out of the man cave . . . nah, we'd come just to make fun of you


----------



## tokn (Sep 9, 2011)

sisters359 said:


> Might be a way to keep women out of the man cave . . . nah, we'd come just to make fun of you


Make fun of? or secretly drooling 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

tokn said:


> Make fun of? or secretly drooling
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Depends on what entertainment the man cave has to offer


----------



## DocHoliday (Jan 19, 2012)

To end your confusion....

Wieners are pretty ugly. So are ballsacks. 

Men are beautiful.

Size does matter, but not as much as the quality/character of the man sporting that package.

Keep your man cave, smells like stale beer, old pizza and cigars in there.

any other questions???


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Yes.

I don't drink and don't smoke. Why's my man cave smell like stale beer and cigars?

;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## koolasma (Mar 11, 2012)

I am always shocked by apparently how common this is and then embarrassed for my gender when it comes up.


----------



## ryguy (Apr 5, 2012)

endlessgrief said:


> Real men know how to make love to a woman's MIND. That is what gets us every time. Perhaps these losers never learned how to talk to women and they figure "hey, monkey's do it at the zoo, perhaps I will try that too!"



Ok, I just found this website today, but I feel I really need to reply to this. I have done some similar things, but what women really don't realize is the profound effect they have on us even as children.

I was backward and awkward with girls and women for a long time. What girls women don't realize is how traumatic they can be to a young boy or man. Yes, you women can be very ruthless.

My problems started when I was a child of about 12 years old. I am 37 now, and I do have a beautiful wife and 4 children. However, when I was young I had buck teeth, I had big thick glasses, my family was poor, so I did not dress as nicely as some of the other popular boys. I had gone to my little league championship game in my town to watch my friends play (My team had lost). I was right at the age when I was finding girls my age very attractive. One of the other boys who I thought was my friend played a joke on me, and told me that one of the popular girls and she was very pretty, wanted to talk to me. I didn't believe him at first cause no girl had found an interest in me yet. He finally talked me into coming over and I came over to where they were all sitting, and I sat down next to the girl that I was told wanted to be introduced to me. When I sat down she screamed and everyone in the bleachers heard and she yelled at me to get away from her and that I was so gross.

To this day, I am still affected by the embarrassment of what occurred to me when I was 12 years old. I have never been able to communicate with women well. 

As I got older, I got a little better looking, and teeth fixed, and contacts and such, I was able to have a few girl friends, but I have never been able to emotionally open up to them. Even in my young marriage, with my wife I have, we went through some very hard times, and I still have issues with some things she does. 

My wife my whole marriage I feel has used me a bit, and done whatever she wanted to do. She used to go out 3-4 times a week, when I would get home from work, we would go months without being intimate in our young marriage, even though I would ask, but she would tell me she didn't feel well but she could always go out with her friends when it was wanted to. So I would always be stuck with doing the nightly work getting our kids ready for bed, and i turned to the internet for what i needed just being a man. 

I found the voyeurism a turn on, I felt excited sharing myself with someone who I thought wanted it. 

My wife and I have always had issues. I do love her, but I think she uses me to get what she wants. We even split up before and with 4 kids its amazing what the family court system gives to the mother. Even when the mother has been hospitalized for various metal issues. 

Anyway, when my wife had filed for divorce I lost basically everything, the courts are so hard on fathers. I was never a person that felt comfortable going to a bar, I hate the feeling of rejection. The internet. The internet while i was seperated from my wife was my night out it provided me the outlet to be intimate that I could never get by trying to meet someone in person. 

Anyway, my wife and I are back together. I love her, we have 4 kids, don't know if she really even loves me though. I think the only reason she asked to come back to me, was my children probably couldn't believe what she was putting their dad through. 

Anyway, I don't think women realize the mental effect they have on men at very young ages. I would even bet that a lot of men that perform sex crimes were greatly effected by vicious rejection and humiliation at young ages. 

Being a human being is a 2 way street.

Sorry hope I didn't get to off topic.


----------



## OhhShiney (Apr 8, 2011)

endlessgrief said:


> ...
> What do they think they will get out of it?
> 
> Have any of you ever done this?
> ...


I've never done it. 

If lots of men really do this, they must be getting something in return.

*. The hope of getting laid
*. The hope they get a picture in return 
*. The hope it will lead to "sexting" or whatever 
*. The potential to shock the viewer in some way (a power thing?)

I heard from a wise woman that a man's penis has a lot more control over a man than a woman, and that most women aren't anywhere near as impressed with a picture of a penis as a man is with a picture of his own penis. 

I can't speak for all men, but I find the notion of a man flashing anyone an unprompted photo of any penis is just plain wrong. Just as I would find an unsolicited breast picture wrong. (Unless the viewer is on a site where penis/breast pictures are expected, and such behavior is part of the norm). 

And with the infinite memory and ubiquity of the internet, I hesitate to post ANY questionable content for fear it gets linked to me in the future.


----------

